# MFSTools comand line syntax



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

is there a breakdown somewhere for the proper syntax and switches for the different MFSTools utilities? 
i.e.: "copy" 

```
Copies one or more files to another location.

COPY [/D] [/V] [/N] [/Y | /-Y] [/Z] [/A | /B ] source [/A | /B]
     [+ source [/A | /B] [+ ...]] [destination [/A | /B]]

  source       Specifies the file or files to be copied.
  /A           Indicates an ASCII text file.
  /B           Indicates a binary file.
  /D           Allow the destination file to be created decrypted
  destination  Specifies the directory and/or filename for the new file(s).
  /V           Verifies that new files are written correctly.
  /N           Uses short filename, if available, when copying a file with a
               non-8dot3 name.
  /Y           Suppresses prompting to confirm you want to overwrite an
               existing destination file.
  /-Y          Causes prompting to confirm you want to overwrite an
               existing destination file.
  /Z           Copies networked files in restartable mode.

The switch /Y may be preset in the COPYCMD environment variable.
This may be overridden with /-Y on the command line.  Default is
to prompt on overwrites unless COPY command is being executed from
within a batch script.
```
I haven't tried a "/?" to see what I get, just currious if there is a breakdown somewhere on thar interwebs. I can't seem to find it via Google.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

go here:
http://www.mfslive.org/fullguide.htm


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

haha that site never came up with Google, sweet! Thanks!


----------

